# Dandruff or condition?



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

So our little Kale has always had a bit of a disheveled look. But lately he actually looks a little worst than usual and seems to have what I would consider dandruff like little white flakes - some real tiny. I attached a couple of pics that show a little of what the flakes look like.

I know that he's also got some pin-feathers since he's finishing a molt. But he's had molts before without developing these flakes.

He's got no other symptoms whatsoever. Still singing, active, eating, pooping, everything otherwise is normal. My daughter is getting very worried since it's been 3-4 days and wants to separate Kale into his own cage. We have a spare one so it would be easy. I'm tempted to comply just to keep things safe.

Any help would be very much appreciated!

P.S. He didn't like my iPhone when I took the pics, that's why he's so slim in the shots.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Your Kale is currently moulting and that's his body feathers are looking more dishevelled and you notice those white specks that look a bit like dandruff. 
Those little white flakes are keratin from the shafts of growing feathers and they are common during a moult.
You can help Kale during this time by supplementing his diet with egg food and by allowing your budgie a means for him to bathe if he wishes to do so.

These links contain detailed information which may be of use to you: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I completely agree with Aluz :thumbsup: I hope little Kale pulls through his moult soon!


----------



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

Phew! Thank goodness it's not anything else. I tried the egg food but they've never taken it. I'll try again. And they have a bath in their cage, but rarely do they take a bath. I haven't tried misting them in a long time since they didn't seem to like it. Like the egg food, I think I may try it again.

Thank you!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome!
If Kale is into veggies, maybe he would bathe on a dripping wet leafy green. 
Some of mine (mostly my budgie girls) love to bathe in this fashion.


----------



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

aluz said:


> You're very welcome!
> If Kale is into veggies, maybe he would bathe on a dripping wet leafy green.
> Some of mine (mostly my budgie girls) love to bathe in this fashion.


He does love his veggies! I'll try that. Thanks again!


----------

